# Afficher une photo en ligne en fond d'écran



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, je cherche un programme ou un script automator (que j'ai essayé de faire  mais bon.... c'est hard ) qui me permette de copier automatiquement une image d'un site web toutes les heures dans un dossier (http://www.hardelotbeach.com/php/webcam/hardelotcam.jpg     en fait, c'est une webcam  )
et d'afficher la photo la plus récente en fond d'écran..... bref... avec automator... c'est chaud vu que je ne maitrise pas trop 
Heu... oui... ou sinon, je pense qu'un autre truc pourrait marcher, c'est d'aller directement chercher la photo sur internet et l'afficher en fond d'écran (afficher une page web à la place du fond d'écran ?)  c'est possible ? mais je pense que quand je serait pas connecter ça va pas le faire...  



help !!!  

merci 

Bon, en fait j'ai réussit à faire le script:

Obtenir l'URL indiquée --> http://www.hardelotbeach.com/php/webcam/hardelotcam.jpg
Télécharger les URL
Puis Choisir l'image du bureau   
Faudra voir si ça marche  déjà j'ai les images qui sont téléchargée.... rest plus qu'a l'automatiser toutes les heures.... ou bien.... à trouver plus simple


----------



## kaviar (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,


			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> mais je pense que quand je serait pas connecter ça va pas le faire...


De toute façon quelque soit la solution que tu choisis, si tu n'es pas connecté rien ne marchera.
Sinon tu as la solution GeekTool Qui me parais la plus simple. J'avais vu un soft qui faisait ce que tu voulais, mais malheureusement je ne me souviens plus du nom...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> De toute façon quelque soit la solution que tu choisis, si tu n'es pas connecté rien ne marchera.



Oui, sauf si l'image est enregistrée sur le disque dur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux utiliser Looking Glass (15 $)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Merci


----------

